# Need For Speed - Undecover



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

This $hit is getting bought!!!

Still, I can't wait to get the new Gran turismo, but this shall tide my driving game needs over.

http://www.needforspeed.com/undercover/home.action?lang=en&region=uk

Now I just need to put down the COD games :lol:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Had this on preorder since i heard about it - got an email yesterday saying it's been dispatched, so hopefully it'll be at home waiting for me tonight, or latest tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Hmmmmmm, yes I will get it on my way home tomorrow!

Pre order is great though, you should have it today 

Can't wait to hear the note through my new surround sound!


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

I'll let you know what it's like, if it's hear later, and if i get a chance to play it! :lol:

Gotta go sort some stuff out tonight, so might not get a chance til Saturday!


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

I am sure you'll find the time


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

:lol:

Yeah - i'll tell the missus i'm working late


----------



## Mark_H (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm thinking about getting this what's it like ?


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Reviews ain't good guys, probably worth a rental...

http://uk.xbox360.ign.com/articles/931/931143p1.html


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm enjoying it, although i've completed 55% of it, after only playing it for around 3 hours so far!

The graphics are good and i'm liking the engine/turbo etc noises :thumb:

I've got it on the PS3, so can't comment on the 360 one, but it should be the same


----------



## Kron (Aug 29, 2007)

Its a turd, There hasn't been a decent NFS since Most Wanted.


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

Kron said:


> Its a turd, There hasn't been a decent NFS since Most Wanted.


agreed


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Well, i've played on it in total now for around 8 hours and have completed the career, and 56% of the whole game!

Looks like it may go for a trade in, while i'll still get a decent amount for it! :lol:


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

I looked at it but after Pro Street i wont touch another NFS


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

my 8 yr old wants it for Xmas. Can someone tell me if its safe please eg no drugs/sex references or bad swearing please 

He has a couple of other NFS on the PS2 and they are more racing oriented and no bad ****....


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

I don't recall any swearing, violence or sexual references Damon.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm reluctant to buy any NFS games now, they really have gone down hill.


----------



## dr_shabzzz (Dec 5, 2006)

I got hold of this game...Its basically the same as Most Wanted with more cars...Dissapointing

and STILL no NSFU style drift mode...why did they take it out 

still...much better than pro street which was a pile of crap

I'm at the point where I've stolen those 6 cars or whatever for the client...ford GT, veyron etc...how long have I got left?


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Not a lot to be honest, that's getting towards the end. The Veyron isn't very realistic either though, top speed of 254, yet in the game it tops at 221ish!

Grr


----------



## Timaaa (Nov 12, 2008)

games lame grid 1000× BETTER


----------



## dr_shabzzz (Dec 5, 2006)

This game is getting boring but I have to finish it...I'm on wheelman level 14, just unlocked Tier 1 cars...how much longer


----------

